# Good Graduation Gift



## MWL82 (Dec 23, 2004)

My best friend is graduating from the 52nd in RI and was wondering what a good gift might be? I read a few posts and saw Stinger Flashlights come up quite a bit. Any suggestions?


----------



## MWL82 (Dec 23, 2004)

a little help?


----------



## FSCPD902 (Sep 28, 2003)

How bout a Saint Michael's necklace?


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I got my husband a VT Teddy Bear with his name/number on the cute little badge! It's so damn cute.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Get him a hooker and a 30 pack of Bud.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Southside";p="50015 said:


> Get him a hooker and a 30 pack of Bud.


Now now that's not very cute.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Sorry,

Get him a good romance novel and a 1965 Merlot.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Southside";p="50022 said:


> Sorry,
> 
> Get him a good romance novel and a 1965 Merlot.


Haha....also not that cute! But that's probably just because I don't drink and can't stand romance novels...although all the books I read do have sex in them...gotta love it.


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

FSCPD902";p="50002 said:


> How bout a Saint Michael's necklace?


 :dito:

There are also the Saint Michael clips that go on the visor. The stinger is not a bad idea either, they are handy. I got a few gift certificates to police supply stores in the area when I graduated the academy.


----------



## BigDog15 (May 22, 2004)

A couple good pairs of handcuffs with his name, academy, and graduation date engraved on the double strand.


----------



## VAP1773 (May 8, 2002)

A Cross pen &amp; pencil set engraved with their name.


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

A copy of _The Art of War_ by Sun Tzu


----------



## masstoazcop (Dec 3, 2003)

How about a book from the Street Survival Series. They are found at Caibre Press


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

Maybe a nice "Duty Gear" bag to bring along in the cruiser.............


----------



## copchika911 (Oct 26, 2004)

He's worked hard.. you gotta do it up nice... :jump:

A New shirt:

http://www.boffensive.com/Merchant2/graphics/00000034/strippers.jpg

AND....

A New belt.....

http://www.drinkstuff.com/productimg/1215.jpg


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

copchika911";p="50152 said:


> He's worked hard.. you gotta do it up nice... :jump:
> 
> A New shirt:
> 
> ...


This shirt is better and more offensive. http://www.tshirthell.com/store/product.php?productid=330

Scott C:


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

copchika911";p="50152 said:


> He's worked hard.. you gotta do it up nice... :jump:
> 
> A New shirt:
> 
> ...


Hah, those are awesome!! :alcoholi:

Seriously though...if anyone is considering flashlights, I highly recommend Brightguy.com...I have gotten several lights from them, and they are way cheaper than Galls/Streichers/Simons/Adamson/MHQ/etc etc. Fast shipping, too.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

A nice Sig BUG.


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

copchika911";p="50152 said:


> He's worked hard.. you gotta do it up nice... :jump:
> 
> A New shirt:
> 
> ...


I think that duty belt should have been standard issue during the academy.


----------



## masstoazcop (Dec 3, 2003)

Where can I join the I support single mom's club.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

masstoazcop";p="51359 said:


> Where can I join the I support single mom's club.


Macs Twos is Billerica... lol


----------

